# Starting campaign in Denver South



## skefkin (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm looking to pull together a group near Parker.  My campaigns tend to be high power with liberal magic (not Monty Haul).  The PCs as Heros are truely a cut above the common folk.  You won't run across a farmer with better stats that you.  I love role play and will reward good table talk just as freely as killing trolls.  

The campaign itself will start with 3-4th level characters  (I'm shooting for 4-5 players) who aren't intimidated by a good challenge.  

I'm hoping for players with good experience and preferably 18+ in age.  

But even if you don't have the experience or the age, don't hesitate to drop me a line

skefkin@aol.com


----------



## DMO (Feb 24, 2004)

Denver-area gamers, pay attention. This is an opportunity worth taking!

Skefkin is a great guy and runs one of the best D&D games around. I played with him consistently from 1989 through when he moved to Denver a few years ago, and there's not a gaming session that goes by when my group doesn't lament his absence (as a player or a DM).

Skefkin as DM offers you:

a fun, well-paced game
high action and high intrigue
ol' fashioned RBDM goodness (or badness, if you like)
a campaign world inhabited by all sorts of fascinating, kick-ass personalities (I've yoinked ideas liberally from him over the years)
fabulous role-playing; Skefkin makes each of his NPCs unique and memorable at the table; the best I've ever seen in this regard
a game that knows what it's supposed to be; I guarantee you that rules will never claim priority over story or role-play at Skefkin's table
This is a heck of a chance. I'm as nostalgic for my first game with Skefkin as I am for playing Star Wars and G.I. Joe action figures with Richie Regalado back on Musial Circle, and that's saying something.

Give it a try; you'll have a blast. I look forward to sitting in on your game and playing with you sometime soon.


----------



## skefkin (Feb 25, 2004)

*Your $50 is in the mail*

Thanks DMO!  I hope I live up to the praise.

In all seriousness.  I promise a wild ride that will be something my players will always remember.


----------

